# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Πάτμος [Patmos, Albatross, Izu No.11]

## chrb

Σε πολύ κακή κατάσταση βρίσκεται το Πάτμος αλλά και το Ρόδος της ΔΑΝΕ. Δεν προλαβαίνουν να βγούν τέλη Ιουνίου και αν τελικά κάνουν δρομολόγια θα πουληθούν του χρόνου.

----------


## andreas

1) Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγουν όχι μόνο εξαιτίας της κάκιστης κατάστασης που βρίσκονται κυρίως εσωτερικά αλλά γιατί δεν τείθεται τέτοιο θέμα. 2) Ο μόνος τρόπος για να πουληθούν είναι να βρεθεί κάποιος να τα πάρει στον πλειστηριασμό αλλιώς θα ρημάξουν εκεί που βρίσκονται και θα έχουν την τύχη του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ και του ΘΗΣΕΑ.

----------


## George

> Η Blue Star Ναυτιλιακή Α.Ε. ανακοινώνει ότι υπεγράφη συμφωνητικό για την πώληση των Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΠΑΤΜΟΣ & Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΡΟΔΟΣ στις εταιρίες Attar Construction Ltd και Taymouth Ltd αντίστοιχα.
> 
> Το συμφωνηθέν τίμημα πώλησης ανέρχεται σε USD 3.030.000 τοις μετρητοίς ενώ το εκτιμώμενο κέρδος από την πώληση ανέρχεται σε Ευρώ 100.000 περίπου.
> 
> Η παράδοση των πλοίων αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι το τέλος του τρέχοντος μηνός.


Από το site της Blue Star.

Για να μην αισιοδοξούμε άδικα, το ζουμί της παραπάνω ανακοίνωσης είναι και τα δύο πλοία πάνε για διάλυση. Ειδικά η Attar Construction είναι εταιρία που ειδικεύεται στο να μεταπωλεί πλοία σε διαλυτές.

----------


## George

> Η Blue Star Ναυτιλιακή ΑΕ ανακοινώνει ότι σήμερα, Τρίτη 26 Σεπτεμβρίου 2006 ολοκληρώθηκε η πώληση των Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΠΑΤΜΟΣ & Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΡΟΔΟΣ στις εταιρίες Attar Construction Ltd και Taymouth Ltd αντίστοιχα, με την παράδοση των δύο πλοίων στο λιμάνι της Δραπετσώνας.


Και τυπικά πλέον σε ξένα χέρια. Από μέρα σε μέρα αναμένεται η αναχώρησή τους για πάντα.

----------


## George

Και ο τόπος μαρτυρίου θα είναι η παραλία της Alang στην Ινδία σύφωνα με την έντυπη έκδοση της εφημερίδας "Οικονομική Ναυτιλιακή".

----------


## George

Το νέο όνομα του ΠΑΤΜΟΣ είναι το πετσοκομένο PAT. Στο πλοίο γίνονται εργασίες επισκευής από τους Ινδούς που έχει πλέον ως πλήρωμα και θα αναχωρήσει περίπου σε έναν μήνα για τον τόποτ του μαρτυρίου. Τα ίδια και για το ΡΟΔΟΣ του οποίου το όνομα έχει σβηστεί αλλά δεν έχει γρταφτεί το καινούριο.

Μόνο εγώ κλαίω για τα δύο πλοία της ΔΑΝΕ;;; :Sad:

----------


## shipfan

Όχι φίλε και εγώ στεναχοριέμαι από αυτή την εξέλιξη.
Κρίμα για αυτά τα δύο πλοία και ιδιαίτερα για το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ...

----------


## Apostolos

Έχει κανείς φώτο τους κατα το τελευταίο ταξίδι?

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Μιας και στο προηγομενο post μου πιασαμε το Λερος και τη ΔΑΝΕ , λεω να σας παω στο αλησμονητο ΠΑΤΜΟΣ (το πλοιο που ακομα και σημερα εξακολουθει να ειναι το πρωτο σε φορες που εχω μπει ποτε , δυστιχως το BS 2 ειναι πολυ κοντα πια να περασει πρωτο  ) .......
Δε θα ξεχασω τη χρονια που ειχε το το κουλο δρομολογιο απο Ροδο-Κω-Καλυμνο-Αστυπαλαια-Λερο-Πατμο-Πειραια....
Ηταν η χρονια που διπλωνε με το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ και μια βδομαδα το εκανε το ενα την αλλη το αλλο......Εχω ριξει γελιο στο ΠΑΤΜΟΣ με καποιο φιλο και συναδελφο συνταξιδευτη , που ηθελε να παει απο Καλυμνο - Λερο (εγω πηγαινα Αστυπαλαια) και συνολικα εκανε 6 ωρες  ....

Υ/Γ Δεν δημοσιευω φωτογραφιες πλοιων της ΔΑΝΕ γιατι δυστιχως δεν εχω

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

To Πρεβελη το ειχαμε στα Δωδεκανησα το 2000. Το 1999 ειχαμε τη μπανιερα Καντια. Αρα, καπου στο 2000 αναφερεσαι!

----------


## scoufgian

ειχα στεναχωρηθει το 98-99 αν θυμαμαι καλα ,να τα βλέπω να μαραζώνουν το πάτμος και το ρόδος,ανοιχτά των ναυπηγείων της αυλίδας.κρίμα

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν το Blue Aegean συνάντησε το αδερφό του και το προσπέρασε... Γιατί τότε να μήν είχαμε τις σημερινές μας μηχανές???:-(

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Ψαχνοντας παλιες φωτογραφιες , τελικα , βρηκα μια φωτογραφια του Πατμος φτανοντας στη Κω .....
skan 0051.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Το Πατμος, δεμενο στο Λακκι της Λερου. Ημερομηνια: 17-1-01


07.JPG

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Ιανουαριος και φως ημερας ??? Απο απαγορευτικο βρεθηκε FINNPARTNER εκει τετοια ωρα το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ .... Στη Λερο το θυμαμαι μετα τις 22.00 παντα

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ναι, απο απαγορευτικο ειναι. Απο Πατμο ειχε περασει νομιζω κατα τις 14.00-15.00

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Αν ειναι δυνατον ................

Ψαχνοντας λιγο τα τεφτερια μου (ημερολογιο καταστρωματος μου) απο 13/1/01 ως 17/1/01 ημουν αποκλεισμενος στη Πατμο και καταφερα και εφυγα με το Πατμος , στο συγκεκριμενο δρομολογιο που εβγαλες τη φωτογραφια αυτη , και καταβηκα στη Λερο (ωρα δεν θυμαμαι ομως)

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Απο το ταξιδι με το απαγορευτικο προς Λερο, και αυτη η φωτο. Ειναι η γεφυρα του Πατμος (οπου περασα το συντομο ταξιδι Πατμο-Λερο)... Κλασσικη Ιαπωνεζικη, με πρασινες κονσολες στη μεση της γεφυρας. Καθιστος ειναι ο καπτα-Μαθιος, και διπλα του ο Υποπλοιαρχος καπτα-Γιαννης Καλανδρανης (μετεπειτα Υπαρχος στον Διαγορα....) Δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο, γιατι ειναι κουνημενη.....


02.JPG

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Γνωριζετε (εγω το εμαθα σημερα ψαχνοντας στο FAKTA)οτι το Πατμος το εφερε η MINOAN στην Ελλαδα το 1990 και το πουλησε στη ΔΑΝΕ το 1991

1990. Sald till Minoan Lines, Heraklion, Grekland. Omdopt till *ARETOUSA*
1991. Sald till Dane Sea Lines, Rodos, Grekland. Omdopt till *PATMOS*

----------


## Ellinis

Πράγματι, το αγόρασε η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ μαζί με το αδελφάκι του IZU 3 το οποίο πρόκειτο να μετανομαστεί σε ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ.

Τελικά το ΙΖU 3 περιήλθε πρωτού έρθει στην Ελλάδα στον Στρίντζη που το ονομασε SUPERFERRY, ενώ το IZU 11 που θα ονομαζόταν ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ κατέληξε στη ΔΑΝΕ.
Νομίζω οτι όταν έφτασε στην Ελλάδα ανήκε ήδη στη ΔΑΝΕ.

Στο deal με το Στρίντζη η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ πήρε το ΙSHIKARI που είχε ήδη αγοράσει ο Στρίντζης και το ονόμασε ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Oχι. ΠΟΤΕ δεν αγοραστηκε απο τις Μινωικες! Η ΔΑΝΕ το εφερε στην Ελλαδα. Η Minoan ηθελε να το παρει, αλλα τελικα πηρε το Ishikari! Με το Ιzu Maru 3 δεν ξερω τι παιχτηκε, αλλα το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ αγοραστηκε απο ΔΑΝΕ!

----------


## Ellinis

Finnpartner_1966 επέτρεψε μου να διαφωνίσω. Και για του λόγου μου το αληθές, κάποια άρθρα της εποχής εκείνης:

izu3-11.jpg

ishikari2.jpg

ishikari1.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aπο καποια χαρτια που εχω στα χερια μου, θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνησω. Τα χαρτια αυτα αναφερουν πληρωμη σε Ιαπωνα, και οχι στις Μινωικες! Σε Γιεν φυσικα!

----------


## Ellinis

Μέρος της πληρωμής μπορεί να έγινε στον Ιάπωνα καθώς όταν πέρασε στα χέρια της ΔΑΝΕ (τον Απρίλιο) δεν είχε ακόμα παραληφθή από τις Μινωϊκές, κάτι που θα γινόταν τον Οκτώβριο του 91. 

Προφανώς η ΔΑΝΕ έδωσε στις Μινωικές τα χρήματα που είχαν προκαταβάλει στους Ιάπωνες, το κέρδος της και ανέλαβε να πληρώσει στους Ιάπωνες το υπόλοιπο του συμβολαίου αγοράς.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Mπορει να ειναι κι ετσι. Τι να σου πω...  Παντως εχω ακουσει και απο αλλου οτι δεν το πηρε απο τις Μινωικες, γιατι οι αλλαγες εγιναν οταν απλα το ειχαν κλεισει.

----------


## ARMENISTIS

Paidia kanena neo h foto apo ta adikoxamena Rodos kai Patmos?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία, η οποία φυσικά δεν είναι δική μου. Τη βρήκα σε ένα πολύ ωραίο βιβλίο με τίτλο "Τα λιμάνια της Ελλάδας", στο οποίο υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες από τα λιμάνια μας και τα καράβια μας.
Είναι, νομίζω, συμβολική και συνάμα μελαγχολική.

Ρόδος - Πάτμος.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Φοβερή άλλα πράγματι πολύ λυπητερή φώτο

----------


## polykas

Το Πάτμος σε μία μανούβρα του στον Πειραιά.






r-1.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Xρονολογια? Μετα το 2000? Με καπετανιο στον Καπτα-Μαθιο??

----------


## a.molos

Επιβλητική είσοδος στο λιμάνι πρίν απο 3 χρόνια περιπου.

patmos.jpg

----------


## Leo

Όταν βλέπω τον Διαγόρα καμαρωτό να οργώνει το Αιγαίο, σκέφτομαι ότι Πάτμος και Ρόδος πήγαν χαμένα  :Sad: . Ήταν όμορφα καράβια.....

----------


## Rocinante

Να ρωτησω κατι. Το 1992 επιστρεφοντας απο Ροδο απολυωμενος απο στρατο θυμαμε οτι υπηρχε καποιος χωρος σαν διαδρομος με κουκετες οπου κοιμηθηκα χωρις οικονομικη επιβαρυνση. Υπηρχε και σε αλλα πλοια αυτη η δυνατοτητα;

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

To Πατμος δεν ειχε καθολου θεσεις πουλμαν, γιατι ειχε dormitories. To Ροδος ειχε λιγες θεσεις πουλμαν, και dormitories. Καποιες φορες που ειχα ταξιδεψει με το Ροδος, ειχα πληρωσει μια μικρη διαφορα για να  κοιμηθω σε dormitory!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Επιβλητική είσοδος στο λιμάνι πρίν απο 3 χρόνια περιπου.


Mηπως ειναι παραπανω απο 3 χρονια??

----------


## polykas

Το *Πάτμος* εισέρχεται στον Πειραιά.





2 (323).jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Πάτμος" στον Πειραιά.
Φθινόπωρο 1999.
Λίγο πριν αλλάξουν σχεδόν τα πάντα στην ακτοπλοΐα μας.
Από πίσω του το "Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή", το "Σούπερ Ναϊάς" και το "Ιάλυσσος".
Ένα πολύ όμορφο πλοίο που πήγε άδικα.

Το Πάτμος στον Πειραιά.jpg

----------


## ARMENISTIS

As einai kala oi kyrioi ths ANEK gia thn tyxh aytwn twn ploiwn alla kai genikotera ths DANE.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Eν μερη εχεις αδικο,γιατι σε μια εταιρεια/δουλεια οταν δινεις λεφτα καποια στιγμη εχεις και απαιτηση να παρεις κιολας.(οχι να τα τρωνε μερικοι μαγκες....της ΔΑΝΕ) κατι που δεν εγινε με την  ΑΝΕΚ, εδινε και δεν επαιρνε τιποτα.
Και αν ξερεις το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ η ΑΝΕΚ τον εφερα με λεφτα της και το μετασκευασε κιολας. Το ξερω καλα!!

----------


## nireas

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Μιχάλη79. Έχει αποφανθεί άλλωστε και η δικαιοσύνη για το ποιοί και με ποιές πράξεις οδήγησαν την εταιρία στο κλείσιμο...

----------


## ARMENISTIS

nai to eferan kai to metaskeyasan gia symferon diko tous giati an thimase kala  to Diagoras ekane ta Dwdekanisa gia ena xrono meta pige Krhth kai mas esteilan edw to Candia.

----------


## esperos

Το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ εν πλω, προς Πειραιά.

ΠΑΤΜΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ωραία βρε παιδιά ηρεμία... έγραψα εγώ ότι είναι απο το fakta. Αλλά προς θεού δεν μπορούμε να το πούμε με ευγένεια? Πείτε το στον ενδιαφερόμενο με ΠΜ ή σε ένα από τους Mod να το διορθώσουμε. Χαλαρώνουμε εδώ δεν κάνουμε κόντρες... Ο φίλος είναι ακόμη νέος στο φόρουμ... όλοι κάνουμε λάθη στην αρχή.

----------


## mandiam

Πιστευω οτι αυτη η φωτο ειναι σημαντικη,παρολο που χρειαζεται ζουμ για να τη δεις καλυτερα,πρεπει να υπαρχει σε ολους οσους αγαπησαν αυτο το σκαρι.Τραβηγμενη απο το μπαλκονι μου τη τελευταια μερα που αποχαιρετησε τα νερα μας...

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

πολυ μου αρεζε αυτο το βαπορι.το θυμαμε που ερχοταν Θεσ-νικη.

----------


## eliasaslan

Υπάρχουν μήπως κι άλλες foto πλοίων της Δανέ? Αν ναι, πού μπορώ να βρώ?

----------


## kingminos

> Υπάρχουν μήπως κι άλλες foto πλοίων της Δανέ? Αν ναι, πού μπορώ να βρώ?


Αυτές που μου έστειλε ένας φίλος σου κάνουνε;

----------


## eliasaslan

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε kingmino!

----------


## nautikos

Αναχωρηση του *Πατμος* απο το λιμανι της Ροδου καποτε...


Πηγη:flickr.com

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Πρεπει να ειναι απο 1999 και μετα. Νομιζω οτι τα υφαλα δεν ηταν μεχρι πανω μπλε. Τα θυμαμαι βαμενα μεχρι την ισαλο παντα!

----------


## parianos

απο το αρχειο μου...

PATMOS (1).jpg

PATMOS (2).jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε pariane για τις καταπληκτικές σου φωτογραφίες...

----------


## MYTILENE

Ωραία καράβια της τότε εποχής που απ'ότι φαίνεται δε θα δούμε ανάλογα σκαριά.Τα έβλεπες και χαιρόσουν.Ευχαριστούμε και πάλι φίλε parianos.

----------


## Leo

Φίλε parianos, σήμερα μας ξάφνιασες, μας άφησες άναυδους και γιατί όχι μας τρέλανες. Είναι τυχαίο το thread (τελευταίο, με την σειρά που είδα τις φωτογραφίες) που διάλεξα για να σου πώ ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ εκ μέρους του φόρουμ που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας τόσες πολλές φωτογραφίες από το προσωπικό σου αρχείο. Μιά απίστευτη γκάμα για όλα τα γούστα και όλη την Ελλάδα.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, να είσαι πάντα καλά.

----------


## kingminos

Πάτμος και Ρόδος πωλήθηκαν σε έναν ινδό για διάλυση έτσι τουλάχιστον μου είχε πει ο φύλακας του Πάτμος όταν ήταν παροπλισμένα στην υχθιόσκαλα Κερατσινίου ότι είχαν δυαλιμένο μηχανοστάσιο και σύμφερε τότε τον Παναγόπουλο να φτιάξει καινούργιο παρά να φτιάξει αυτά τα δύο γιατί θα ξαναχαλάσουν.Πάλι καλά να λέτε που γλύτωσε ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Οχι, και τα 2 ειχαν προβλημα στη μηχανη. Κρακ νομιζω στη βαση της μιας. Το μηχανοστασιο ηταν λυμενο και οχι διαλυμενο! Ηταν, υποτιθεται σε επισκευη. Και ετσι παρεμεινε μεχρι να το συναρμολογησουν οι νεοι αγοραστες. Ειχα ακουσει οτι το ηθελε ο Μανουσης τοτε, αλλα δεν επιβεβαιωθηκε αυτο. Εσωτερικα δεν ξερω σε τι κατασταση βρισκονταν. Ισως ο Παναγοπουλος να μην ηθελε 2 παλια πλοια. Η επι ΔΑΝΕ, αυτο το προβλημα ειχε φτιαχτει καποιες φορες. Σιγα μην και δεν μπρουσε ολοκληρη Blue Star να το φτιαξει!

----------


## eliasaslan

Συμφωνώ με τον finnpartner, αλλά πιστεύω ότι αν έφτιαχνε τα δύο πλοία ο Παναγόπουλος, ίσως να τον συμπαθούσαν πολύ περισσότερο οι επιβάτες...

----------


## Leo

Σας είχα *υποσχεθεί* (άργησα λίγο) να σας πω από που έχει γίνει η λήψη *αυτής* (ανοίξτε το link) της φωτογραφιας..

Σας αποκαλύπτω την θέση λοιπόν και αφιερώνω αυτή την φωτογραφία, που είναι ευγενική προσφορά απο το προσωπικό αρχείο του καλού μου φίλου (τρελαμένου καραβολάτρη) *Nikos V*, στους esperos, Ellinis, paroskayak, Roi Baudoin, Finnpartner_1966 και eliasaslan... απολάυστε την:

patmos.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ και τους δυο σας για την πολύ ωραία και σπάνια φωτογραφία. Αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια στον φωτογραφο.
Νομίζω ότι στα πλοία της ΔΑΝΕ υπήρχε μια "αρχοντιά" που δεν υπάρχει σήμερα στα πλοία της Blue Star. Όσο άνετο και όμορφο και να είναι το Blue Star II δεν νιώθεις όπως ένιωθες στο "Πάτμος".
Η ΔΑΝΕ στα καλά της, και ιδίως στο Ρόδος" και το "Πάτμος", σου έδινε την αίσθηση ότι κάνεις μια άνετη και χαλαρή κρουαζιέρα.

----------


## eliasaslan

Να σαι καλά φίλε Leo για την αφιέρωση, η φωτογραφία σου είναι σπανιότατη και ξεχωριστή. Εχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Tελεια η φωτο, αλλα που ειναι βγαλμενη??? Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω!! Μηπως ξερει καποιος?

----------


## Leo

Απο το προαύλιο της Εκκλησίας της Ανάστασης (αυτή που βρίσκεται στον δεξιό λόφο της Σύρου).... *εδώ* (ανοίξτε το link)

----------


## mastrovasilis

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό και του parianou και του Leo. Έυχαριστουμε και τους δύο για την πανέμορφη ιστορική αναδρομή σ΄αυτά τα πανέμορφα βαπόρια.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και παίρνοντας αφορμή την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο φίλος Leo με το "Πάτμος" στη Σύρα, ας πάμε και στη Ρόδο.
Είναι ένα Σάββατο του Δεκεμβρίου του 1994.
Έχει βρέξει πολύ και για πολύ ώρα.
Κάνουμε βόλτα στην παλιά Ρόδο και έχουμε γίνει μούσκεμα.
Σε 10 ημέρες απολυόμαστε, οπότε καταλαβαίνετε πώς νιώθουμε.
Οι υπόλοιποι της παρέας φεύγουν και εγώ πηγαίνω στο λιμάνι.
Συνεχίζει να βρέχει, αλλά που μυαλό.
Μετά από λίγο σταματά να βρέχει και βγαίνει ένας ολόλαμπρος ήλιος.
Από μακριά φαίνεται το "Πάτμος".
Είναι 16:10 και το καράβι έρχεται με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση, εξαιτίας απαγορευτικού. Η φωτογραφική μηχανή βγαίνει μέσα από πολλές σακούλες και αρχίζει η φωτογράφηση. 
Είναι μια πραγματικά μεγάλη στιγμή, καθώς είναι η πρώτη συνειδητή φωτογράφηση πλοίου και μάλιστα ενός ρεμέτζου. Η μηχανή είναι μια ZENITH με έναν τηλεφακό διακοσάρι (όλες οι παλιές φωτογραφίες που βλέπετε είναι τραβηγμένες με μια ΖΕΝΙΤΗ). Σίγουρα δεν είναι οι καλύτερες, αλλά σίγουρα είναι πολύ αγαπημένες φωτογραφίες για πολλούς λόγους. Και εδώ μιλάμε για το ρεμέτζο του "Πάτμος" στη Ρόδο ....
Σε μια μελλοντική προβολή slides μπορούμε να τα προβάλλουμε διότι χάνουν πολύ και κατά τη μετατροπή τους σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους.
Να αναφέρω, όμως, κάποιος φίλους που θα ήταν καλό να ήταν εκεί (γιατί εκτός των άλλων θα τράβαγαν και καλύτερες φωτογραφίες) όπως το Νίκο, το Leo, τον Eliasaslan, τον mike rodos, τον polyka, τον Απόστολο, Romilda, τον Finnpratner 1966, τον scoufgian, τον paroskayak, τον Espresso Venezia, τον marsant και τον dimitri.

Οι πρώτες τέσσερις φωτογραφίες 

Το Πάτμος έρχεται 

Το Πάτμος φθάνει.jpg 

Το Πάτμος πλησιάζει.jpg

Ακόμα πιο κοντά.jpg

Φούντο τις δυο

Φούντο τις δυο.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και άλλες τέσσερις φωτογραφίες.

Φούντο

Φούντο.jpg

Στην πρύμνη.jpg

Το πλοίο έρχεται πίσω.jpg

Και το περίφημο σινιάλο

Το φουγάρο.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Roi... Βέβαια όπως έχω ξαναπέι το φωτογραφικό σου αρχείο είναι απίστευτο και πραγματικά χαίρομαι που το μοιράζεσε μαζί μας... Με αυτές τις φωτογραφίες του Πάτμος με γύρισες πολλά χρόνια πίσω, μου θύμησες εικόνες από την παιδική μου ηλικία κάπου στο 1994 όταν πήγαινα με τον πατέρα μου στο ξενοδοχείο που δούλευε τότε και καθόμουν στο roof garden κάθε πρωί και έβλεπα τα πλοία της ΔΑΝΕ από μακριά που έμπαιναν στο λιμάνι γεμάτα υπερηφάνια... Δυστιχώς πλέον τώρα αυτή η δική μας εταιρία δεν υπάρχεί, αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι στο μυαλό όλων των Δωδεκανησίων έχει μείνει μία καλή αναμνηση από αυτά τα πλοία... Σ' ευχαριτώ πολύ!!!

----------


## vinman

Απίθανες φωτογραφίες για μία ακόμα φορά Roi...
Να’σαι καλά!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Roi, δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου!! Οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι απίθανες, μοναδικές χωρίς ανταλακτικά!!! Τελικά το υλικό σου είναι καταπληκτικό όπως λεει κι ο Mike. Ευχαριστώ διπλά και γιατί με ανέφερες στο μύνημά σου, (δε θα έβγαζα καλύτερες!) και γιατί τις μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας. Να σαι πάντα καλά,    Ηλίας

----------


## grangelo

Roi συγχαρητήρια, γιατι καθε φωτογραφία που ανεβάζεις στο site εκτός απο όμορφη και ιστορική συνοδεύεται και απο μια εξίσου όμορφη ιστορία !

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Roi ταξιδευεις το μυαλο μας καθε φορα που ανεβαζεις τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες σου με τα ιστορικα λογια σου.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ και να σαι παντα καλα να μας χαριζεις σπανιες φωτογραφιες με την μοναδικες σου λεξεις που ειναι απολαυση!

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Να εισαι καλα φιλε roi τελειες οι φωτο σου.Οσο για τον βαπορα τι να πω,απλα αυτο το καραβι με εκανε καραβολατρη οταν το ειδα ενα πρωινο να δενει στο λιμανι της Θεσ/νικης απο τοτε ασχολουμε με τα εγ-ογ.να εισαι καλα. :Very Happy:

----------


## Haddock

Πραγματικά, το ρεζουμέ της υπόθεσης είναι η ιστορία που συνοδεύει τις φωτογραφίες. Τις περισσότερες φορές, οι εικόνες μιλούν από μόνες τους, αλλά οι αφηγήσεις είναι το μπαχαρικό της ζωής. Οι λέξεις νοστιμίζουν τα χρώματα της Zenith και μας παρουσιάζουν με τον ποιο μαγικό τρόπο, ένα βροχερό απόγευμα του Δεκέμβρη.

Αυτές οι αφηγήσεις διαβάζονται σαν παραμύθι, για όσους δεν ήταν εκεί να νιώσουν τις όμορφες στιγμές που αποθανάτισε ο φακός του Roi Baudoin.

----------


## eliasaslan

Έτσι, έτσι paroskayak!!!..............................

----------


## Haddock

Για τα μέλη του Ναυτιλία από τα Δωδεκάνησα, πάρτε μια γερή τζούρα από Πάτμος. Καλοκαίρι 1997. *Βίντεο* με ρεμέτζο στην Κω, βόλτα στα σαλόνια, self service, στα πρυμνιά καταστρώματα, στην κόντρα γέφυρα και στο υπέροχο sun deck. Στο 1:18 νομίζω είναι το Κάμιρος...

----------


## mike_rodos

> Για τα μέλη του Ναυτιλία από τα Δωδεκάνησα, πάρτε μια γερή τζούρα από Πάτμος. Καλοκαίρι 1997. *Βίντεο* με ρεμέτζο στην Κω, βόλτα στα σαλόνια, self service, στα πρυμνιά καταστρώματα, στην κόντρα γέφυρα και στο υπέροχο sun deck. Στο 1:18 νομίζω είναι το Κάμιρος...


Πολύ σωστός ο φίλος μας paroskayak... Όντως είναι το ΚΑΜΕΙΡΟΣ... Σ΄ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Tι μου κανετε τωρα!!! Πως να δω εγω τωρα το βιντεακι, με συνδεση 56Κ, μου λετε????? Ολο το βραδυ να περιμενω, δεν θα δω το ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ!!! :-(

----------


## nireas

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι δεν είναι το Κάμειρος, αλλά το Princesa Marissa... 

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Paroskayak, προσωπικά μου ξυπνάς πολύ ευχάριστες παιδικές αναμνήσεις.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μα δεν με λυπαστε καθολου?? Τι λετε τωρα?? Princesa Marissa??? Καμιρος??? Κι εγω με 56Κ στην Πατμο...?

Επειδη δεν αντεχα να μην το δω, εστω και με 56... (Πριν παω στον Καμπο για μπανιο)... Ειδα το βιντεακι! Ρε παιδια, ωρες ωρες οι ξενοι μας βαζουν τα γυαλια!!! Ειδα εσωτερικα Πατμος και το ψιλοεπαθα το ντουβρουτζα μου!!! Αλλα... το καραβακι στο 1:18, ΔΕΝ ειναι ουτε το Καμιρος (ειχε πουληθει 3 χρονια πριν! Το βιντεο ειναι του 1997!), μα ουτε η Marissa!! (To καταστρωμα πανω απο το ρεμετζο της πρυμης φτανει μεχρι τερμα πισω!) Εμενα με χαιρεταει το αλλο αδερφο, του οποιου εχω την τιμη να φερω το original name σαν user name! Το ΙΑΛΥΣΟΣ!

----------


## nireas

Δεν φτάνει που είσαι στην Πάτμο και κάνεις διακοπές... όλα δικά σου τα θες?  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Αεροφωτογραφία του δεμένο στο μικρό για τα 138 μέτρα του πλοίου λιμάνι της Σύμης!!
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στους Δωδεκανήσιους!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16881

(σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## eliasaslan

ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε vinman, και σαν Δωδεκανήσιος, ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερα...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μανο δεν αντεχω αλλο. *Μεσα απο την καρδια μου σου δινω το βραβειο του MVM δηλαδη Most Valuable Member*. Ειναι πολλοι φιλοι που ειναι εξαιρετικοι αλλα αυτο που κανεις ειναι μαγικο. :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Μανο δεν αντεχω αλλο. *Μεσα απο την καρδια μου σου δινω το βραβειο του MVM δηλαδη Most Valuable Member*. Ειναι πολλοι φιλοι που ειναι εξαιρετικοι αλλα αυτο που κανεις ειναι μαγικο.


Διονύση σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια αλλά δεν κάνω τίποτα περισσότερο απο αυτό που κάνετε καθημερινά όλοι εσείς,οι εκλεκτοί φίλοι του Ναυτιλία!!
Να είστε όλοι καλά!!

----------


## vinman

Πάτμος εν πλώ,απο παλιά φωτογραφία του στον Εφοπλιστή...
Το είδαμε απο αέρος στη Σύμη,ας το δούμε και στο πέλαγος..!!
Αφιερωμένη σε όλο το Ναυτιλία!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17010

----------


## marsant

Φιλε vinman oτι και να πουμε για σενα ειναι λιγο.Το ευχαριστω ολων μας δεν φτανει για αυτα που μας προσφερεις καθημερινα!Βλεπωντας την φωτο που ανεβασε ο φιλος vinman θυμηθηκα μια πιστωτικη καρτα(αν θυμαμαι καλα-παντως καρτα ηταν σιγουρα) που ειχε βγαλει η ΔΑΝΕ με φοντο αυτη την φωτο.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Πάτμος εν πλώ,απο παλιά φωτογραφία του στον Εφοπλιστή...
> Το είδαμε απο αέρος στη Σύμη,ας το δούμε και στο πέλαγος..!!
> Αφιερωμένη σε όλο το Ναυτιλία!!


Ωραια αυτη στο πελαγος, αλλα η αλλη στη Συμη, ειναι εντυπωσιακοτερη! Αν θυμαμαι καλα, καπετανιος ηταν ο αγαπημενος μου καπτα-Μαθιος! Καπου στο 2000 ηταν βαμενο πανω απο τα υφαλα μπλε, που το εκανε να φαινεται πιο ομορφο!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Εύχομαι να σας αρέσει φίλοι της ΔΑΝΕ!

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

τελεια φωτο φιλε Αρη :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά και οι 2(vinman ΑΡΗΣ ) :Wink: αυτές τις μέρες μας έχετε κάνει να χάσουμε τον ύπνο μας ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aν και ΔΑΝΕ το πλοιο, δεν μπορω να πω οτι ηταν το ομορφοτερο. Ομως, ηταν ΔΑΝΕ, και γουσταρα να το ταξιδευω. Ειδικοτερα με καπτα-Μαθιο καπετανιο!!! Thanks Αρη!!!!

----------


## vinman

Για τους φίλους eliasaslan,mike rodos,finnpartner 1966,marsant και όλο το Ναυτιλία,μία ακόμα όμορφη φωτογραφία του Πάτμος σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18165

----------


## marsant

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο ενως πλοιου που εφυγε νωρις.Να σαι καλα φιλε vinman:wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια φωτογραφία από τη μετασκευή του στο Πέραμα. Aυτές τις τσιμινιέρες με το "καγκελάκι" τις είχα βρει ενδιαφέρουσες. Ίσως μου θύμιζαν κάτι από το Μichelangelo.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Δίπλα είναι το Princesa Cypria.

ixud1.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

vinman ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Nα σου πω την αληθεια, ποτε δεν μ'αρεσαν οι πλεχτες. Ουτε στο Πατμος, ουτε γενικα! Παντως, οι τσιμινιερες του Πατμος, ηταν πιο ομορφες απο του αδελφου Superferry.

----------


## eliasaslan

Vinman, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση αυτής της καταπληκτικής φωτογραφίας... άραγε πόσα τεύχη του εφοπλιστή έχεις??

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Για τους φίλους eliasaslan,mike rodos,finnpartner 1966,marsant και όλο το Ναυτιλία,μία ακόμα όμορφη φωτογραφία του Πάτμος σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18165


*Αρε βαπορα που εισαι;*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πατμος δευτερα του πασχα 2001 στην παρο σε κρουαζιερα

patmos.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Πατμος δευτερα του πασχα 2001 στην παρο σε κρουαζιερα


Mπραβο φιλε BEN BRUCE πολυ ωραια η φωτο σου :Very Happy: οσο για το βαπορα τι να πω,απλα η αδυναμια μου :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

Ben εισαι ιστορια απο μονος σου.Πολλα μπραβο!!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Προσαραγμένο στην Alang ... :sad: 
564262839_ed12fa9225_o.jpg 
Πηγή: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chicach...57614978086826

----------


## nickosps

Να αντιστρέψουμε λίγο το κλίμα από την τελευταία φωτογραφία του Appia! Φωτογραφίες που βρήκα στο Internet και τις ανεβάζω για όλους σας (ευχαριστώ captain) από την τελευταία χρονιά? που ταξίδεψε! Προσωπική άποψη: ίσως τα ομορφότερα σινιάλα που υπήρχαν... :Very Happy:  Πηγή: http://www.massey.zetnet.co.uk/

----------


## laz94

> Να αντιστρέψουμε λίγο το κλίμα από την τελευταία φωτογραφία του Appia! Φωτογραφίες που βρήκα στο Internet και τις ανεβάζω για όλους σας (ευχαριστώ captain) από την τελευταία χρονιά? που ταξίδεψε! Προσωπική άποψη: ίσως τα ομορφότερα σινιάλα που υπήρχαν... Πηγή: http://www.massey.zetnet.co.uk/


 
Nickosps πολύ ωραίες φωτο από τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ!!! Θα συμφωνήσω απολύτως για αυτο που λες για τα σινιάλα! Το μόνο που με στενοχωρει είναι οτι οταν ειχα ταξιδέψει με το πλοίο για Ρόδο ήμουν 2,5 χρονών και δν θυμάμαι τίποτα.... :Sad: . Κρίμα γιατι μ'αρεσει πάρα πολύ αυτό το πλοίο!! Μακάρι να το είχαμε ακόμα εδω.....

----------


## crow

Καλησπερα σας φιλοι μου.Αν και μελος αρκετο καιρο δεν ειχα ως τωρα ουτε ενα post.Eιπα λοιπον να κανω την αρχη με καποιες φωτο απο το,μικρο ειναι η αληθεια,αρχειο μου.Μια φωτο του Πατμος για αρχη πιστευω οτι ειναι ιδανικη!

----------


## mike_rodos

> Καλησπερα σας φιλοι μου.Αν και μελος αρκετο καιρο δεν ειχα ως τωρα ουτε ενα post.Eιπα λοιπον να κανω την αρχη με καποιες φωτο απο το,μικρο ειναι η αληθεια,αρχειο μου.Μια φωτο του Πατμος για αρχη πιστευω οτι ειναι ιδανικη!


Όχι μόνο ιδανική... Αλλά και μοναδική!!! Σπάνιο υλικό στις μέρες μας το πανέμορφο ΠΑΤΜΟΣ της ΔΑΝΕ... Σ ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## a.molos

Το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ μπαίνει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, ενώ πίσω του ετοιμάζεται το  ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΥΠΡΟΣ να εισέλθει με την σειρά του. Στο βάθος αριστερά το ro/ro ΙΟΝ περνά αργά την είσοδο και κατευθύνεται προς το Κερατσίνι.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Πάτμος...
patmos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Καλησπερα σας φιλοι μου.Αν και μελος αρκετο καιρο δεν ειχα ως τωρα ουτε ενα post.Eιπα λοιπον να κανω την αρχη με καποιες φωτο απο το,μικρο ειναι η αληθεια,αρχειο μου.Μια φωτο του Πατμος για αρχη πιστευω οτι ειναι ιδανικη!


Φιλε  CROW πολυ καλη η φωτο!

----------


## crow

> Φιλε CROW πολυ καλη η φωτο!


Σας ευχαριστω φιλοι μου. Που μυαλο τοτε που περναγα ωρες στο λιμανι.Δεν κουβαλαγα ποτε μαζι μου μηχανη!:sad:

----------


## a.molos

Με αφορμή την φωτογραφία αυτή θέλω να ευχαριστήσω θερμά τον φίλο και συνονόματο Roi, που με βοήθησε να διατηρήσω απο το αρχείο μου φωτογραφίες που κυριολεκτικά τις είχα ξεχασμένες.
Αφιξη του ΠΑΤΜΟΣ και έναρξη μετασκευής. Διπλα του προχωρούν με γοργό ρυθμό οι μετασκευές στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
Αντώνη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια σου.

PATMOS.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Με αφορμή την φωτογραφία αυτή θέλω να ευχαριστήσω θερμά τον φίλο και συνονόματο Roi, που με βοήθησε να διατηρήσω απο το αρχείο μου φωτογραφίες που κυριολεκτικά τις είχα ξεχασμένες.
> Αφιξη του ΠΑΤΜΟΣ και έναρξη μετασκευής. Διπλα του προχωρούν με γοργό ρυθμό οι μετασκευές στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
> Αντώνη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια σου.


Καταπληκτικο ντοκουμεντο!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Oμορφες οι φωτο σας φιλοι μου!!!!Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ειναι κονταδελφο με τον Διαγορα....Μου φερνει πολυ εμενα

----------


## Speedkiller

> Με αφορμή την φωτογραφία αυτή θέλω να ευχαριστήσω θερμά τον φίλο και συνονόματο Roi, που με βοήθησε να διατηρήσω απο το αρχείο μου φωτογραφίες που κυριολεκτικά τις είχα ξεχασμένες.
> Αφιξη του ΠΑΤΜΟΣ και έναρξη μετασκευής. Διπλα του προχωρούν με γοργό ρυθμό οι μετασκευές στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
> Αντώνη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια σου.
> 
> PATMOS.jpg


Και Μυτιλήνη παραδίπλα και οδυσσέας Ελύτης!!! :Surprised:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crow

Θυμαμαι οταν ειχε προτοερθει και ειχε αραξει εκει που τωρα δενει το Λατω.Τοση σκουρια δεν εχω ξαναδει στην ζωη μου!Εμοιαζε σαν να ηταν χρονια παροπλισμενο.

----------


## Ellinis

> Και Μυτιλήνη παραδίπλα και οδυσσέας Ελύτης!!!


Δεν είναι το ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ αλλά το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ της Ηπειρωτικής τότε που θα το επισκεύαζε ο Στρίντζης ως ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Δεν είναι το ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ αλλά το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ της Ηπειρωτικής τότε που θα το επισκεύαζε ο Στρίντζης ως ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.


Σε αυχαριστώ Ellinis!ξεγελάστηκα απ τις τσιμινιέρες!!! :Mad:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ μπαίνει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, ενώ πίσω του ετοιμάζεται το  ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΥΠΡΟΣ να εισέλθει με την σειρά του. Στο βάθος αριστερά το ro/ro ΙΟΝ περνά αργά την είσοδο και κατευθύνεται προς το Κερατσίνι.


Aρα, ειναι Πεμπτη πρωι! Το Κυπρος εφευγε Πεμπτη απογευμα, και την επομενη το πρωι, ερχοταν Πατμο. ;-)

----------


## nikosnasia

ΜΙΑ ΣΠΑΝΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΟ 2000.ΠΑΤΜΟΣ & ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ.
Pict2000133.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ε οτι και να λεμε το Πατμος ηταν ομορφο και μεγαλοπρεπες βαπορι!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PATMOS στην δευτερη του περιοδο,και τελευταια, βγαινει απο το λιμανι του πειραια

film (165).jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> ΜΙΑ ΣΠΑΝΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΟ 2000.ΠΑΤΜΟΣ & ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ.
> Pict2000133.jpg


Απίστευτη φωτό πατριώτη ευχαριστούμε

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Πατμος*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan 039.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Απαιχτο βαπορι,δεν χορταινεις να το βλεπεις. :Very Happy:

----------


## nickosps

Καλά μεγάλε TSS άντε να πάω για ύπνο τώρα! Έχω ξαναπεί πως αυτά τα σινιάλα ήταν τα ομορφότερα στο Αιγαίο! Ρόδος-Πάτμος-Ιαλυσσός-Κάμειρος ταξιδεύετε πάντα στο μυαλό μου!

----------


## Naias II

Καταπληκτικός βάπορας, από τα πιο όμορφα σκαριά.
Πολύ καλή φωτογραφία.
Ευχαριστούμε Apollon

----------


## nippon

To ΠΑΤΜΟΣ στα νιατα του....προσεξτε στις αλλα LEONARDO DA VINCI/RAFAELLO
πλεχτες τσιμινερες του...
 
ΠΗΓΗ hkuri.la.coocan.jp

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμα ένα Ιαπωνικό που καταστρέψαμε στην Ελλάδα!

----------


## nippon

Nαι ειναι πολυ κριμα, και ειχε μεγαλες δυνατοτητες...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ακόμα ένα Ιαπωνικό που καταστρέψαμε στην Ελλάδα!


Koιτα, το ρεζιλικι του αγαπημενου μου Sapporo Maru, δεν το εχει παθει κανενα αλλο!!! Το Πατμος, δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειναι the best ετσι. Σιγουρα παντως, αυτο που δεν μ'αρεσει, ειναι οι πλεχτες τσιμινιερες!!!

----------


## Naias II

Τουλάχιστον τότε ήταν ας πούμε καλά τι να πούμε με τις σημερινές τραγικές μετασκευές....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Τουλάχιστον τότε ήταν ας πούμε καλά τι να πούμε με τις σημερινές τραγικές μετασκευές.......


Κοιτα, ουτε οι μετασκευες, μα ουτε και οι κατασκευες (newbuilds) με ενθουσιαζουν γενικοτερα....

----------


## samurai

Το βαπόρι στη φώτο δεν είναι το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ, αλλά το SUPERFERRY ως Izu No3 με τη φορεσιά της Ocean Tokyu Ferry :Smile: .

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Το βαπόρι στη φώτο δεν είναι το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ, αλλά το SUPERFERRY ως Izu No3 με τη φορεσιά της Ocean Tokyu Ferry.


Kαλα, αλλα εσυ βλεπεις κανα 3?? Μηπως ειναι σαν Cassiopeia?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eγω θα ελεγα οτι ηταν απο τα λιγα ιαπωνικα φερυ που στεκοντουσαν οπως ηταν μαζι με τα lato/erotokritos.Oλα τα αλλα ηθελαν λιγο, αισθητηκες παρεμβασεις.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PATMOS αναχωρει για αλλο ενα χειμερινο ταξιδι προς τα δωδεκανησα το 1996

new (176).jpg

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία του βάπορα! Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Melis7

Πολύ ωραία η συγκεκριμένη φώτο. Και τι δεν θα έδινα να ξαναερχόταν ένας τέτοιος βαπόραρος και να κάνει τα απίστευτά του ταξίδια στη γραμμή των Δωδεκανήσων.... Είχε αλλάξει πάρα πολύ την ποιότητα του ταξιδιού. Ειδικά δεν θα ξεχάσω το σαλόνι της τρίτης θέσης που εκτείνονταν σε όλο το πλάτος του πλοίου. Απλά , ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ......

----------


## Melis7

> Καλά μεγάλε TSS άντε να πάω για ύπνο τώρα! Έχω ξαναπεί πως αυτά τα σινιάλα ήταν τα ομορφότερα στο Αιγαίο! Ρόδος-Πάτμος-Ιαλυσσός-Κάμειρος ταξιδεύετε πάντα στο μυαλό μου!


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Και κάποτε το Λέρος και το Λίνδος αν και πιστεύω ότι το Λέρος δεν ήταν τόσο όμορφο όσο τα άλλα της Δ.Α.Ν.Ε. Το Λίνδος το αφήνω απ'έξω γιατί ήταν Ro/Ro.....  Αλλάθα μου μείνουν αξέχαστα. Πόσες φορές ανεβοκατέβαινα χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Και κάποτε το Λέρος και το Λίνδος αν και πιστεύω ότι το Λέρος δεν ήταν τόσο όμορφο όσο τα άλλα της Δ.Α.Ν.Ε. Το Λίνδος το αφήνω απ'έξω γιατί ήταν Ro/Ro.....  Αλλάθα μου μείνουν αξέχαστα. Πόσες φορές ανεβοκατέβαινα χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι


To Λερος πιστευω ηταν πολυ ομορφο με τα σινιαλα ΔΑΝΕ. Παρολο που δεν ηταν και οτι πιο ομορφο. Στεναχωρηθηκα οταν καηκε. Δεν μου αρεσε ποτε, αλλα δεν ηθελα και τετοιο αδοξο τελος. Το θυμαμαι με νοσταλγια, εστω κι ας μην το ταξιδεψα πολλες φορες, οσο το δικο μου!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PATMOS απο τα παλια ας πουμε απο το 1995 εξω απο τον πειραια

patmos-10.jpg

Για τους Αpostolos,Finnpartner 1966,Romilda

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Πατμος*...
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

SHIP1_3018.jpg
_Για τον Ben Bruce_

----------


## nikos_kos

μηπως ξερει κανεις την ημερομινια του τελευταιου ταξιδιου του πατμος για κω ροδο??

----------


## Harry14

Και μηπως γνωριζει καποιος την ημερομηνια που μας αφησε και αν εφυγε μαζι με το ροδος;

----------


## mike_rodos

> Και μηπως γνωριζει καποιος την ημερομηνια που μας αφησε και αν εφυγε μαζι με το ροδος;


Αν θυμάμαι καλά... Όκτωβριο του 2006

----------


## Ellinis

Καλά το θυμάσαι, είχαν δέσει από την άνοιξη του 2004 και πουλήθηκαν στη Blue Star τον Ιούλη του 2006, η οποία τα μεταπώλησε το Σεπτέμβρη και έφυγαν τον Οκτώβρη.

----------


## Ellinis

To ΠΑΤΜΟΣ παρέα με ένα από τα κρουαζιερόπλοια της Wind Star. Κάνω λάθος ή είναι στην Κω;

patmos.jpg
πηγή: corbis.net

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια φωτο ειναι στην πρωτη περιοδο της ζωης του πριν την πρωτη κατασχεση και την ζημια στο μπλοκ της μιας μηχανης.Δηλαδη ειναι μεχρι το 1997

----------


## nikos_kos

> To ΠΑΤΜΟΣ παρέα με ένα από τα κρουαζιερόπλοια της Wind Star. Κάνω λάθος ή είναι στην Κω;
> 
> patmos.jpg
> πηγή: corbis.net


 φιλε μου ειμαι απο κω αλλα δεν μου μοιαζει για το λιμανι της κω. εκτος και αν ειναι τραβηγμενη πανω απο αλλο πλοιο.

----------


## mike_rodos

> To ΠΑΤΜΟΣ παρέα με ένα από τα κρουαζιερόπλοια της Wind Star. Κάνω λάθος ή είναι στην Κω;
> 
> patmos.jpg
> πηγή: corbis.net


Στη Ρόδο είναι, στο κεντρικό λιμάνι, δεμένο εκεί που είναι το κόκκινο φανάρι με πλώρη στους 3 μύλους!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mαλλον εχουν σβησει το υπολοιπο του λιμανιου απο τα δεξια του πλοιου, αριστερα για τους στεργιανους

----------


## mike_rodos

Δεν έχει σβηστεί κάτι από την φώτο, έδενε στο τέρμα του λιμανιού, σχεδόν πάνω στο φανάρι.!

----------


## ayfa74

TO PATMO DEN EIXAI KLINES KAI STIN TRITI 8ESI

----------


## Rocinante

> TO PATMO DEN EIXAI KLINES KAI STIN TRITI 8ESI


Ο φιλος Finnpartner πριν 3 χρονια...




> To Πατμος δεν ειχε καθολου θεσεις πουλμαν, γιατι ειχε dormitories. To Ροδος ειχε λιγες θεσεις πουλμαν, και dormitories. Καποιες φορες που ειχα ταξιδεψει με το Ροδος, ειχα πληρωσει μια μικρη διαφορα για να κοιμηθω σε dormitory!

----------


## ayfa74

> Ο φιλος Finnpartner πριν 3 χρονια...


malon itan torodos

----------


## idrohoos

DSC00104.jpgDSC00095.jpgDSC00099.jpgDSC00096.jpg 
Στόν νέο μώλο τόν μάϊο 2006,τίς τράβηξα από το ro/ro μύκονος πού ήταν δίπλα.

----------


## despo

Σίγουρα θλιβερες εικόνες, προμήνυμα για αυτό που το ακολούθησε. Ενα υπέροχο πλοίο ακομα και στο ξενοδοχειακό του που πήγε κακήν-κακώς εξ αιτίας της κάκιστης διαχείρισης των διάφορων 'αλεξιπτωτιστών' που παρείσφρυσαν στη ΔΑΝΕ.

----------


## Harry14

Tα σημαδια που φαινονται αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι απο μια μικρη προσκρουση με το Φοιβος.

----------


## idrohoos

000004.jpg

Στήν ρόδο χριστούγεννα 2001.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σιγουρα ομορφο βαπορι μεσα εξω.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια φωτο του ομορφου ΠΑΤΜΟΣ απο την μεγαλη εβδομαδα του 1995

film (238).jpg

Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON, idrohoos, Finpartner 1966, romilda, apostolos, despo, ellinis

----------


## idrohoos

000057.jpg000049.jpg000047.jpg

Δεξαμενισμός στό πέραμα τέλος μαϊου 2002.

----------


## despo

Υπέροχη - ευχαριστώ φίλε Ben Bruce για την αφιέρωση.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> 000057.jpg000049.jpg000047.jpg
> 
> Δεξαμενισμός στό πέραμα τέλος μαϊου 2002.


]

Μοναδικες!Ποτε δεν το εχουμε ξαναδει αυτο το ομορφο βαπορι εξω απο το νερο

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες από τους φίλους idrohoos και Ben Bruce!

Με το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ είχα κάνει ένα ευχάριστο ταξίδι το 1993 από τον Πειραιά στην Κω.
Αυτό που μου έχει μείνει είναι οτι η διαρύθμηση που προέκυψε μετά την μετασκευή ήταν κάπως περίεργη. Ειδικά εκείνος ο χώρος τον πλαϊνών διαδρόμων που έκλεισαν μετά τη μετασκευή. Νομίζω είχαν κάτι επικλινείς επιφάνειες στους μπουλμέδες...

----------


## polykas

Φωτογραφικά ντοκουμέντα από τους φίλους idrohoos και Ben Bruce.Eυχαριστούμε πολύ... :Very Happy:

----------


## idrohoos

000039.jpg000033.jpg000032.jpg

Πέραμα μάϊος 2002.

----------


## polykas

> 000039.jpg000033.jpg000032.jpg
> 
> Πέραμα μάϊος 2002.


*Aπλά.Υπέροχες.Ευχαριστούμε...*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Moναδικες φωτο για αλλη μια φορα!Το βαπορι δυστυχως δεν το στηριξαν οσο επρεπε οι 12νησιοι μετα την ελευση της blue star ferries

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οπα και αυτο με δυο τιμονια!!! Ουτε αυτο το ηξερα. Να σαι καλα φιλε idrohoos, πραγματικα υπεροχες φωτογραφιες.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Πατμος στη Μυκονο 29.4.2003

PATMOS.jpgPATMOS 2.jpg

----------


## nikos_kos

> Πατμος στη Μυκονο 29.4.2003
> 
> PATMOS.jpgPATMOS 2.jpg


τι δρομολογιο εκανε τοτε και επιασε μυκονο??

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To πιθανοτερο ειναι να εκανε εκδρομη για το Πασχα

----------


## SteliosK

O Βαπόραρος στη Πάτμο
Σεπτέμβριος 1992

1277677.jpg
© Tony Garner
Shipspotting.com

----------


## despo

PHOTO 006 despo PATMOS_Piraeus.jpgPHOTO 005 despo PATMOS.jpgΜια απο τις ωραιότερες κατα τη γνώμη μου μετασκευές, ήταν και αυτή του Πάτμος. Ενα υπέροχο πλοίο με πολύ καλό ξενοδοχειακό όσο θυμάμαι τη μία και μοναδική φορά που το επισκέφτηκα, πολύ καλό πλήρωμα τουλάχιστον στα τελευταία του με άριστο Πλοίαρχο (Καπετάν Μαθιός Πνευματικάκης). Μάλιστα είχε ακουστεί οτι με την αγορά των πλοίων απο τη Μπλου Σταρ, οτι θα δούλευε στη γραμμή του Μπρίντιζι. Κατα τη γνώμη μου θα μπορούσε άνετα να δούλευε ακόμα και στις μέρες μας, ομως η πλήρης εγκατάλειψή του στα τεράστια οικονομικά προβλήματα που είχε η ΔΑΝΕ, έκαναν εντελώς ασύμφορη την επισκευή του στις μηχανές, οπότε αναγκαστικά το έστειλαν στο διαλυτήριο. Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία, στον Πειραιά μόλις είχε έρθει απο την Ιαπωνία το 1990.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> PHOTO 006 despo PATMOS_Piraeus.jpgPHOTO 005 despo PATMOS.jpgΜια απο τις ωραιότερες κατα τη γνώμη μου μετασκευές, ήταν και αυτή του Πάτμος. Ενα υπέροχο πλοίο με πολύ καλό ξενοδοχειακό όσο θυμάμαι τη μία και μοναδική φορά που το επισκέφτηκα, πολύ καλό πλήρωμα τουλάχιστον στα τελευταία του με άριστο Πλοίαρχο (Καπετάν Μαθιός Πνευματικάκης). Μάλιστα είχε ακουστεί οτι με την αγορά των πλοίων απο τη Μπλου Σταρ, οτι θα δούλευε στη γραμμή του Μπρίντιζι. Κατα τη γνώμη μου θα μπορούσε άνετα να δούλευε ακόμα και στις μέρες μας, ομως η πλήρης εγκατάλειψή του στα τεράστια οικονομικά προβλήματα που είχε η ΔΑΝΕ, έκαναν εντελώς ασύμφορη την επισκευή του στις μηχανές, οπότε αναγκαστικά το έστειλαν στο διαλυτήριο. Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία, στον Πειραιά μόλις είχε έρθει απο την Ιαπωνία το 1990.


 Στην 1η φωτό είναι όταν άρχιζε η διαμόρφωση γιά ΕΓ/ΟΓ των ντόκων πέρα από τον Αγ.Διονύση,ελπίζω να με διαβάζει κ ο Εxpress Pigasos που είχε απορίες γιά την εξέλιξη του λιμανιού.Στο βαπόρι αυτό κ το αδελφό του οι Ιάπωνες έβαλαν φουγάρα τύπου MICHALANGELO/RAFFAELO τα οποία δεν ταίριαζαν καθόλου.Όντως εσωτερικά ήταν πολύ καλό αλλά κατά την γνώμη μου εξωτερικά η μετασκευή του SUPERFERRY ήταν ωραιότερη.Νομίζω ότι η Βlue Star εξ αρχής αυτό κ το ΡΟΔΟΣ τα πήρε γιά μεταπώληση ή σκραπ αφού σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της ήταν αρκετά παλιά.

----------


## Ellinis

Συλλεκτική η πρώτη φωτογραφία! εμένα μου άρεσε και έτσι με το απέρριτο ιαπωνέζικο στυλ. Αρχικά αυτό και το μετέπειτα ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ τα είχαν πάρει οι Μινωϊκές, αλλά αυτό το πούλησαν στη ΔΑΝΕ πριν ακόμη έρθει στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφο βαπορι και με την μετασκευη ακομα ομορφοτερο,πλοιο συμβολο μαζι με τα μυτιληνη ,κινγκ μινως , ροδανθη κ.α.μιας εποχης που τα γιαπωνεζικα φερυ μεταμορφονοντουσαν σε πολυτελη ΕΓ/ΟΓ

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το superferry το είχαν κάνει ανταλλαγή με τον ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟ που τότε το είχε αγοράσει ο Στριντζης.

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Το superferry το είχαν κάνει ανταλλαγή με τον ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟ που τότε το είχε αγοράσει ο Στριντζης.


Και μάλιστα, είχε δοθεί στο πλοίο τότε το όνομα "ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ" επί Μινωικών, πριν από την ανταλλαγή με το πλοίο Ερωτόκριτος.

Πολλοί στα Χανιά την εποχή εκείνη θεωρούσαν πως αν η ΑΝΕΚ είχε προλάβει να πάρει το ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ και να το διπλώσει με το ΛΑΤΩ στην Αδριατική, πολλά πράγματα θα πήγειναν προς το καλύτερο για την Κρητική εταιρεία. Ας μην ξεχνάμε πως τότε δεν είχαμε ακόμα μπει στην εποχή των νεότευκτων πλοίων...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Πατμος εν πλω το καλοκαιρι του 1994

_Patmos 1994_01.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Πατμος το καλοκαιρι του 1994  εχοντας ροτα το λιμανι του  Πειραια 

_Patmos 1994.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Το Πατμος το καλοκαιρι του 1994 εχοντας ροτα το λιμανι του Πειραια 
> 
> _Patmos 1994.jpg


 Zωντανή φωτό, αυτό κ το ομόσταυλο ΡΟΔΟΣ θα μπορούσαν υπό άλλες συνθήκες να μακροημερεύσουν.

----------


## Takerman

patmos 1995.jpgpatmos2 1995.jpg

Χιλιοειπωμένο είναι αλλά νομίζεις ότι είναι σα χθές κι έχουν περάσει σχεδόν 20 χρόνια. Το αμέσως επόμενο συναίσθημα είναι η νοσταλγία.
Έτος 1995.....


Photos: Robert Brink.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ti λες τώρα...εγώ θυμάμαι σαν χθες όταν νήπιο το 1963 αναγνώρισα  :Pride: το πρώτο καράβι.Ήταν το ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ της ΕΛΜΕΣ δεμένο στην Ακτή Μιαούλη εκεί που έχουν "βαλτώσει" τα έργα. :Sour:

----------


## Takerman

Στην Δραπετσώνα 
patmos drapetsona.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην Δραπετσώνα 
> patmos drapetsona.jpg
> 
> Photo: Robert Brink


 Aυτό κ το ΡΟΔΟΣ είχαν χρόνια μπροστά τους.¶δικα έφυγαν.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  ΠΑΤΜΟΣ εν πλω το καλοκαιρι του 1995

_1995 Patmos.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το Πάτμος ρεμετζάροντας στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης (από σκαναρισμένη φωτο του αρχείου μου, τραβηγμένη με αναλογική μηχανή φυσικά τότε). Τότε τα ΕΓ/ΟΓ (καμιά φορά και μικρά κ/ζ) έδεναν στην εξωτερική πλευρά της 1ης Προβλήτας, με μέτωπο δηλαδή την πόλη (η 1η προβλήτα τώρα έχει παραχωρηθεί στον Δήμο και είναι χώρος περιπάτου και εκδηλώσεων). Για τους καραβολάτρες ήταν υπέροχο, από όλο το παραλιακό μέτωπο μπορούσες να δεις τη μανούβρα και φυσικά τα βαπόρια δεμένα κατά τη διάρκεια της παραμονής τους. Λίγο μετά από τότε που τράβηξα αυτήν τη φωτο (μέσα δεκαετίας '90) όλα τα ποστάλια άρχισαν να δένουν (όπως και σήμερα) στη λεκάνη του επιβατικού σταθμού.


2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Άδικα έφυγαν αυτό κ το ΡΟΔΟΣ. Υπό άλλες συνθήκες είχαν λίγα χρόνια μπροστά τους.

----------


## alkeos

Από την ίδια άφιξη με την προηγούμενη φωτο

Το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ πλησιάζει και δεξιά διακρίνονται οι πλώρες του ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ και του ΑΓ. ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ (περισσότερα ουσονούπω στα αντίστοιχα θέματά τους)

4.jpg

και λίγο μετά, στο ανάποδα

3.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> Από την ίδια άφιξη με την προηγούμενη φωτο
> 
> Το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ πλησιάζει και δεξιά διακρίνονται οι πλώρες του ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ και του ΑΓ. ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ (περισσότερα ουσονούπω στα αντίστοιχα θέματά τους)
> 
> 4.jpg
> 
> και λίγο μετά, στο ανάποδα
> 
> 3.jpg


Πολύ όμορφες όλες οι φωτογραφίες της άφιξης του πλοίου,καλλιτεχνικές!! ειδικά στην τελευταία όπου το πλοίο είναι ακριβώς απέναντι από τον φακό,έχουμε και το προφίλ του,πολύτιμη για όποιον φίλο θα ήθελε να φτιάξει το μοντέλο του πλοίου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από την ίδια άφιξη με την προηγούμενη φωτο
> 
> Το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ πλησιάζει και δεξιά διακρίνονται οι πλώρες του ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ και του ΑΓ. ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ (περισσότερα ουσονούπω στα αντίστοιχα θέματά τους)
> 
> 4.jpg
> 
> και λίγο μετά, στο ανάποδα
> 
> 3.jpg


Το είχα επισκεφθεί,πολύ ωραίο εσωτερικά.

----------


## alkeos

> Πολύ όμορφες όλες οι φωτογραφίες της άφιξης του πλοίου,καλλιτεχνικές!! ειδικά στην τελευταία όπου το πλοίο είναι ακριβώς απέναντι από τον φακό,έχουμε και το προφίλ του,πολύτιμη για όποιον φίλο θα ήθελε να φτιάξει το μοντέλο του πλοίου.


Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια φίλε Maiandros. Και τότε ούτε ζουμ ούτε ISO ούτε τίποτα, ένα κουμπάκι όλο κι όλο.

----------

